# Bilder speichern unter IE als jpg



## bernardojohn (21. März 2004)

hi,

wenn ich mit der rechten Maus-Taste im IE 6 auf JPG-Bilder in Netz klicke und "Bild speichern unter..." wähle, dann bietet IE mir nur das Dateiformat BMP und den Namen 'unbekannt' an, obwohl es sich um ein jpg-Bild handelt Ich muss also immer manuell .jpg hinter den Namen setzen. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen?

LG

J.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. März 2004)

Ich kenne das Problem. Ich habe auch irgendwo mal einen Beitrag darüber gelesen hier. (evtl. mal die Suchfunktion benutzen  )

Bei mir hat bisher eigentlich immer geholfen, die temporären Internetdateien zu löschen. Danach ging es wieder.


Dunsti


----------



## bernardojohn (21. März 2004)

*Krass*

Danke für den Tip -das Löschen der temp-Dateien hat geholfen. Erklär mir bitte einmal jemand, wie das zusammenhängt :-(

J.


----------

